# Medicaid plans denying cath codes



## stone6401 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all!

Lately I've noticed that the PUP, Freedom, and UHC Medicaid plans have been denying my cath codes (ie: 93458-26) as "not eligible charge" or "not Medicare allowed".

I heard somewhere that they don't want the -26 modifier.  Does anyone have any info on this?  Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 10, 2011)

I always bill our caths with a 26 bc we do them in the hospital so we can't bill the global code. Is the cath being done with a stent or PTCA? If so, then you need to append modifier - 59 to the heart cath.


----------



## stone6401 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.  

No it's not a -59 issue, they are denying caths by themselves.  That's why I don't want to remove the -26 b/c how would they know that it's not global since it's done at the hospital.


----------

